# Sting-ray & Solo Polo Seat Restoration - Deep Tufted White NOS Persons Covers



## GWLW7272 (Mar 16, 2018)

_we have acquired a limited number of New Old Stock 1960's Vintage Persons Seat Covers for restorations...we have them available in:

-White Deep Tufted

- Black Deep Tufted 

-Black Diamond

we can restore your seat  ( Solo Polo or Sting-ray style ) with one of these covers for $300 plus shipping - you supply the seat pan ( already stripped ) we will bead blast & refinish the pan, install NOS cover, new seat tag & stickers.

These are the real deal - genuine Persons

_


----------

